# Has Anyone Tried The Camco 43671 Rv Self-Stor Step Support?



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like a good idea. Anyone tried this out?

My link


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I am fairly certain that LaydBack has installed them on one of his units. Hopefully he will see this tread and comment. I have also been thinking about adding the bracket to our new camper. With our other camper, we had the "L" bracket that connected the stairs to the camper start to fail and it was a pain to remove it to complete the repair. I'm thinking that this would help relieve some off the stress on the stair unit.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I installed one but found it too tall to use. My bottom step is about 4" from ground.

Removed the foot and cut 2" off the threaded rod and reinstalled. Now I can use it in some situations.

You must place your foot over the support. The step will pivot still but won't drop down under your foot.
Nice idea not the perfect solution though.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I am surprised to see your 2013 Ouback needs step supports. I think I could do jumping jacks on both set of steps on our 2010 301BQ. Were your steps damages somehow?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

No damage. The trailer is rock solid when you are on the inside. When someone steps on the lowest step, the lever arm is long enough where it shakes the whole trailer. Not fun when you are trying to sleep in and the kids take off out the door to walk the dog.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> When someone steps on the lowest step, the lever arm is long enough where it shakes the whole trailer. Not fun when you are trying to sleep in and the kids take off out the door to walk the dog.


That's the exact reason I tried it. It does help reduce the rocking. Two supports would be the preferred setup. But the cost plus modding just aren't worth it to me.

I think a minimum of 9" to bottom step is needed for install.


----------

